# Uncle Jimbo 8 konfig.



## rene_gade81 (18. Januar 2012)

Nach dem ich auf den geschmack gekommen bin, habe ich am letzten we mein uncle jimbo 8 bestellt. 

Will einfach nur meine freude los werden und kann es gar nicht abwarten! 

Kritik ist natürlich erlaubt und mal sehen wo " das thema " enden wird. 

Folgendes Setup:


    Rahmen: 
    Uncle Jimbo M 2012, anodized black

    Spacer:
    20mm 

Sattel:
    Selle Italia Q-BIK T1 Rail: FeC... 

    Laufräder:
    Easton Havoc Gry front......

    Lenker:
    Easton Havoc HB LO 750 31,8 BLK....

    Sattelstütze:
    Rock Shox Reverb 2012

Bremsen:
Avid Elixir X0 vorne 200mm, hinten 185

    Zahnkranz:
SRAM PG 1070 10-fach 

    Umwerfer:
SRAM XO High Direct Mount, 3x10... 

Reifen:
Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo SnakeSkin 2.4

    Kette:
SRAM PC1071 114 Glieder f. 10-fach... 

    Schaltwerk:
SRAM XO langer Käfig 10-fach 2011 

    Schalthebel:
SRAM XO 3/10-fach (mit Schelle) 

    Tretlager:
SRAM FC X0 GXP 3.3 10S 44/33/22 

    Gabel:
    Fox Talas RLC Fit 160 mm 20 mm Pm 1,5, mit Kashima etc.

    Dämpfer:
    Fox RP23 Boost Valve 216mm, mit Kashima etc.

    Vorbau:
    Easton Havoc STM 0D 35mm

Griffe:
ROSE Lock on (Lockring Gold) 


 

Am 15.02. soll es montiert werden... 

Oh man, ich halte es nicht aus 


Hat wer ne empfehlung für gute flatpedals ?! 


Greetz


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Januar 2012)

Gute und günstige pedale guckst du hier, hab ich meine auch her. 

Ansonten ist dein bike ja mal vom feinsten ausgestattet 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Januar 2012)

@Konfiguration: Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## rene_gade81 (24. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn das wetter nicht das beste ist... 



*ICH WILL ABER MEIN BIKE HIER HABEN !!!!!!! *


----------



## Koerk (27. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne das ...
allerdings hatte ich meins Mitte August bestellt und Anfang November abgeholt.
Da liegst du mit deinen 4 Wochen ja gut in der Zeit.
Immerhin konnte ich mit dem Top-Team aus dem Rose-Forum hier das Bike direkt standesgerecht in Willingen einweihen. 

Ich hoffe wir kriegen dann zeitnah Fotos.


----------



## rene_gade81 (28. Januar 2012)

Moin...


Na klar kommen dann bilder ! 

Die woche habe ich mir einen helm tel. bestellt und auch gleich mal nachgefragt ob das beim termin bleiben wird und sie haben bestätigt das es die woche ab dem 20.02. kommen wird... Nur weil die bremsscheibe vorne nicht da ist 

greetz


----------



## rene_gade81 (2. Februar 2012)

So heute ist meine pedale nukeproof proton ( ausführung alu/crmo ) angekommen. Habe mich für diese entschieden, ist echt n gutes pedal!


----------



## Motivatus (2. Februar 2012)

Man kann den Onkel ja auch ohne Lack bestellen, hat da mal wer nen Bild von?


----------



## rene_gade81 (2. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich auch schon gesehen... aber ich glaube selbst rose hat kein bild davon...Vor allem wieso auch, was willst denn damit ?!?!?


----------



## BSChris (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde es auch mal geil finden nen Rose Rahmen, gerade vom Onkel selbst zu gestalten. Bist halt nicht auf die Standart farben beschränkt. Musst nur ne gute Lackiererei finden aber die gibts auch im Umkreis von 50 Km überall. Irgendwer hat glaube ich sein BC in Orange machen lassen. finde das schon sehr geil ;-) ist halt was gaaaanz anderes.


----------



## Motivatus (2. Februar 2012)

Raw kann je nach Verarbeitung sehr geil aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (3. Februar 2012)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Raw kann je nach Verarbeitung sehr geil aussehen...



Na okay, da hast recht... Also meinst du nur klarlack drüber und gut ?!


----------



## rene_gade81 (6. Februar 2012)

Hmmm... so eben noch einmal mit rose tel. , da im onlinezugang bei rose.de sich was geändert hatte an den daten. 
Einmal war der liefertermin ca. 1 woche ( dato )  sichtbar und dann zusätzlich 27.02.
Darauf hin rief ich an, weil ja die bremsscheibe die fehlte ( grübel, skeptischer blick ) letzte woche kommen sollte. 

Eben wurde mir gesagt die scheibe kommt in 2 wochen ca. 

Ist das immer so ein hin und her bei denen ?! Oder das unterschiedliche daten unetr rose.de stehen ?! 
Zumal es " NUR " an einer bremsscheibe liegen soll, zu anfang waren es die griffe und nun die scheibe. 

Naja, whatever... bin gespannt - dennoch verwirrt es mich!


----------



## Kaljakop (7. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich will mir bald ein Uncle Jimbo 6 zulegen und bin momentan noch am Überlegen was für Laufräder ich dran haben will. Standardmäßig sind ja die DT E2000 dran ich überleg aber, ob ich mir nicht für 250 Euro mehr die Easton Havoc leisten soll.

Wisst ihr ob die deutlich besser sind als die DT-Swiss? Würden sich 350 Euro Aufpreis lohnen für die DT EX1750?


----------



## Cotton1 (7. Februar 2012)

Lohnen ist relativ... Die EX1750 und die Havoc sind halt beide ca. 100g pro Rad leichter. Ein Vorteil der Havoc wäre noch, dass sie gegenüber den beiden DT Swiss Laufrädern 2mm mehr Innenbreite haben.

Eine Alternative wären in der gleichen Preis- und Gewichtsklasse (nochmal 50g pro Rad leichter) noch die Easten Haven, falls man auf das doch recht auffällige Design steht.

Ich habe mich bei der Bestellung für die E2000 entschieden, da mir erstens die Gewichtsersparnis nicht diesen Aufpreis wert war. Zweitens gefallen mir die E2000 optisch am besten


----------



## Kaljakop (7. Februar 2012)

Und wie sieht es so mit der Stabilität aus?
Ich dachte dass die EX1750 und die Havoc eher etwas stabiler sind als die E2000 oder liege ich da falsch?

Weil wenn der einzige Vorteil das geringere Gewicht ist werde ich auch die E2000 nehmen, weil mir die eigentlich auch optisch ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Cotton1 (7. Februar 2012)

Da kann ich nur mit Vermutungen dienen, da ich noch keinen der 3 selbst gefahren bin, würde aber alle genannten LRS als ähnlich steif und stabil einschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

Sooooooo, mein onkel ist nun da ! Kam heute um halb acht inner kiste !


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2012)

Kannste den bitte wieder einpacken und an meine Adresse schicken (kommt per PN). Boah ist der schick!


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kannste den bitte wieder einpacken und an meine Adresse schicken (kommt per PN). Boah ist der schick!



Na gut mik, aber die tasche die ich gratis bekommen habe, behalte ich ja ?! 

JA mal im ernst, das bild gibt nicht die wirkliche schönheit wieder ! Ey ich will gar nich mehr mit fahren, nur anschauen 

Quatsch, freue mich total auf die kommende saison ! 

Hals und beinbruch würde ich sagen !


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2012)

Ja kein Ding, hab schon zwei von den Taschen... 

Ich kenn das, wenn so eine neue Büchse im Keller steht, dann ist es am Anfang immer schwer, sie dreckig zu machen. Warte mal, bis der erste Kratzer kommt. Danach wird's zum "Arbeitsgerät".


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

ABKOTZEN angesagt !!!

Alles gut und schön, aber nun ist folgendes mit dem onkel!

... ich habe pedals dran geschraubt und bin los auf die str. , nach ein paar metern merkte ich ein knacken im antrieb. 
Ich achtete genauer drauf und stellte fest, es muss zu 95% von hinten kommen. Darauf hin fuhr ich weiter und achtete mal drauf, wann das eintritt und es tritt meiner meinung bei fast jeder 3-5 umdrehung ein. Extrem merkt man es, wenn man leichten druck in die pedale gibt und eine ruhige str. gegeben ist. Wenn man richtig reintritt, dann " überspielt" man das knacken iwie.
Ich habe dann mal das hinterrad bewegt, fahrtrichtung nach rechts und links gedrückt und da tauchte auch ein knacken auf. Gleich um die ecke zu einem raddealer und die stellten das auch fest. Aber man merkt es nur extremer, wenn man leichten druck in die pedale gibt. Dazu habe ich sowas wie ein loch, das ich ein paar mm in die leere trete habe ich ab und zu das gefühl. 

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ! 

Ich bin tierisch angepisst. 
Das ist ein beweis, dass der rose mitarbeiter nicht einen meter damit gefahren ist, denn es wäre ihm SOFORT aufgefallen!

Also am montag rose anrufen, dann einen termin vereinbaren zur abholung, dann wieder einen termin vereinbaren, wenn es wieder geliefert werden kann.

NERVT !!!!


----------



## piilu (18. Februar 2012)

Mal den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk nachspannen und den abstand des Schaltröllchen zum größten gang der Kassete überprüfen. Das sollte gegen den Tritt ins leere helfen


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Mal den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk nachspannen und den abstand des Schaltröllchen zum größten gang der Kassete überprüfen. Das sollte gegen den Tritt ins leere helfen



Ja gut...aber das knacken ist da und bevor ich daran rumschraube und die mir wohl noch sagen " da wurde was dran gemacht und ist keine garantie mehr, oder was weiß ich... schicke es UNGERN wieder ein "


----------



## piilu (18. Februar 2012)

Das du am Anfang die Schaltzüge nachziehen musst is ganz normal. Aus erfahrung kann ich dir auch nur raten dich mit dem Einstellen der Schaltung auseinanderzusetzten. Wegen dem Hinterrad würde ich einfach mal in die Anleitung vom Laufrad gucken


----------



## hib (18. Februar 2012)

Könnte es Die lager sein bzw. die Stellen wo sie eingepresst sind damit meine ich vor allem das hintere in der nähe vom schaltauge. Vielleicht sprühst du mal ein bisschen brunox auf eine seite fährst dann kurz und guckst ob es weg ist wenn nicht dann mach das auf der andern seite. und so kannst du mal alle beweglichen Teile in hintern bereich vom bike abchecken und wenn es dann mal weg ist da das Brunox weg machen und dann dort fetten anstatt dem Brunox. So habe ich immer meine knackenden Räder leise bekommen.


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Das du am Anfang die Schaltzüge nachziehen musst is ganz normal. Aus erfahrung kann ich dir auch nur raten dich mit dem Einstellen der Schaltung auseinanderzusetzten



Ja das nehme ich gern an ! Und gebe dir damit recht 

ABER es ist ja immer noch dieses knacken das problem! Wenn ich hier zuhause jetzt die kommende zeit wäre, wäre das kein thema, aber ich bin nur ab und  zu mal am we zuhause. Das ist nervig extra nur wegen dem rad dann nachhause zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

hib schrieb:


> Könnte es Die lager sein bzw. die Stellen wo sie eingepresst sind damit meine ich vor allem das hintere in der nähe vom schaltauge. Vielleicht sprühst du mal ein bisschen brunox auf eine seite fährst dann kurz und guckst ob es weg ist wenn nicht dann mach das auf der andern seite. und so kannst du mal alle beweglichen Teile in hintern bereich vom bike abchecken und wenn es dann mal weg ist da das Brunox weg machen und dann dort fetten anstatt dem Brunox. So habe ich immer meine knackenden Räder leise bekommen.




Wir haben vorhin schon gedrückt und ich habe dann mal meinen daumen rechts und links an die " lagerung " gehalten , aber da kam das knacken nicht her. Dachte der typ im laden nämlich auch erst.


----------



## psycho82 (18. Februar 2012)

Ist ärgerlich, wenn ein Neubike nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll!
Frag mal bei Rose an, ob du es nicht beim Händler um die Ecke machen kannst und Rose die Rechnung übernimmt. Dass Problem sollte wie von piilu beschrieben schnell zu lösen sein.

Habe mittlerweile auch schon den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Rose bei der Auslieferung nicht immer alles beachtet.

Bei meinem GC war damals bei Auslieferung auch die Kurbel falsch montiert und die Kette zu lang.
Das Innenlager hatte sich bis zur Erstinspektion aufgrund einer fehlerhaften Montage auch verabschiedet. Und auch der linke OEM-XO-Trigger hat bei mir immer für Schaltprobleme gesorgt. Der Austausch gegen einen weiteren OEM-Trigger brachte keine Besserung  und dann gab es von Rose einen Aftermarket-Trigger uns seitdem läuft das GC problemlos.

Der Service und die Abwicklung seitens Rose war allerdings bisher sehr gut!


Gruß

Benny


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Rose an, ob du es nicht beim Händler um die Ecke machen kannst und Rose die Rechnung übernimmt. Dass Problem sollte wie von piilu beschrieben schnell zu lösen sein.
> 
> Habe mittlerweile auch schon den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Rose bei der Auslieferung nicht immer alles beachtet.
> 
> ...



Das ding ist einfach, ich habe keine zeit unter der woche hier rumzueiern. Bin auf montage. Es stört mich ja nicht das mein rad nicht im keller stehen kann, sondern ich habe die zeit einfach nicht dafür und muss dafür extra nachhause kommen und das 2 mal ( abholung und anlieferung wieder ) Ich bin erstmal gespannt was sie mir am montag sagen werden. Also wie schon gesagt, wäre EINER von den beiden mitarbeitern mit gefahren, wäre es sofort aufgefallen ! Aber nein... sie waren wohl zu faul pedals dran zu schrauben...  habe es ja ohne bestellt und das ist auch komisch, bei 2 freunden- beide ohne pedals- musste das rad eingeschickt werden, weil was nicht stimmte !


----------



## Pusher123 (18. Februar 2012)

Versteh ich das du dich aufregst, da gibt man nen haufen Kohle aus und dann will man auch das alles Perfekt ist... Bei mir hat ja leider auch die Kefü gefehlt sie sollten vlt mal besser auf die Endkontrolle achten.


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das du dich aufregst, da gibt man nen haufen Kohle aus und dann will man auch das alles Perfekt ist... Bei mir hat ja leider auch die Kefü gefehlt sie sollten vlt mal besser auf die Endkontrolle achten.



Das meinte ich damit " wenn einer von beiden mitarbeitern ... " , denn ein mechaniker ist am rad und dann der die endabnahme macht, wobei der mechaniker ja auch schon checken muss was er da macht! 

Klar bringt mein aufregen auch nicht sonderlich viel zur lösung herbei. Aber ich zahle keine 3500 euro für n rad und das ist zu anfang mehr im karton und in iwelchen DHL buden etc. , als bei mir zuhause !


----------



## piilu (18. Februar 2012)

Ist zwar ärgerlich aber mit sowas muss man beim Versender rechnen. Ich weiß nicht wie da die Montage abläuft aber kann sein, dass das Rad nie komplett zusammengebaut wurde.


----------



## Kriwo (18. Februar 2012)

Gerade wenn man bei Versender kauft finde ich es wichtig sich mit der Technik auseinander zu setzen. Weil wegen jeder Kleinigkeit möchte man doch kein Bike einschicken. 

Schau erstmal genau wo es her kommt, ob es an der Nabe liegt oder vielleicht doch die Schaltung ist. Die Schaltung ist schnell eingestellt, und falls wirklich etwas kaputt sein sollte, dann würde ich erst einmal anrufen und das mit denen absprechen, meistens reicht es aus das Teil einzuschicken. Mir wäre es zu stressig wieder das komplette Bike zu verpacken...dann wieder auf dem Paketmensch warten....und und und.


----------



## rene_gade81 (18. Februar 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man bei Versender kauft finde ich es wichtig sich mit der Technik auseinander zu setzen. Weil wegen jeder Kleinigkeit möchte man doch kein Bike einschicken.
> 
> Schau erstmal genau wo es her kommt, ob es an der Nabe liegt oder vielleicht doch die Schaltung ist. Die Schaltung ist schnell eingestellt, und falls wirklich etwas kaputt sein sollte, dann würde ich erst einmal anrufen und das mit denen absprechen, meistens reicht es aus das Teil einzuschicken. Mir wäre es zu stressig wieder das komplette Bike zu verpacken...dann wieder auf dem Paketmensch warten....und und und.



Ich werde morgen mal einen anderen laufradsatz ( DT swiss ) und andere pedalen reinmachen. Dann werde ich ja sehen ob es davon kommt oder nicht.


----------



## piilu (19. Februar 2012)

Die Kassette kann auch nicht ganz festgezogen sein hat bei mir auch schonmal gecknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (19. Februar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Die Kassette kann auch nicht ganz festgezogen sein hat bei mir auch schonmal gecknackt



Ja daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Werde es mal testen... Hoffe es ist nur ne kleinigkeit die ich am besten selbst in die hand nehmen kann. Keine lust auf so ein hin und her... Und recht gebe ich auch allen die sagen " setz dich mit der technik auseinander ! " ! Ist auch so... Deswegen erstmal selbst ein wenig schauen und gucken was sich machen lässt und evt. mit den tel. ! 

greetz @ all


----------



## Montanez (19. Februar 2012)

meins hat auch geknackt nach ein paar ausfahrten. das liegt einfach daran das das rad neu ist und sich alle verbindungen noch setzen müssen. und mangelnde schmierung kanns natürlich auch sein. also das geräusch alleine zu lokalisieren ist unmöglich, der schall ist einfach schneller durch rohre gegangen als du das auf dem rad hören kannst!  

hier meine tipps was sein kann (meine sind ruhig jetzt):

- tretlager evtl nicht gut gefettet oder nicht fest genug angezogen
- sattelstütze / sattelklemme 
- steckachse hinten zu lose / schlecht gefettet
- schaltaugen können knacken. evtl abschrauben, fetten,  anschrauben 
- kassette zu lose/ mit sicherheit nicht gefettet. wenn du werkzeug hast kannste die abziehen, den freilauf fetten und wieder druff damit 
- PEDALgewinde gefettet? unterlegscheibe? pedale waren es bei mir schon häufig und es hat sich immer angehört als käme es von weiter hinten


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2012)

Knack-Weg-Thread schon durchgegangen? Nein? Machen!

Ich persönlich nehme an, dass gar kein Neurad Probe gefahren wird, weder von Rose, noch von Canyon, Speci, Trek, Giant,.... die gehen alle davon aus, dass Neuteile verbaut wurden, die funktionieren. Wenn die Schaltung und Bremse im Montageständer eingestellt ist, ändert sich das sofort, wenn der Fahrer sich drauf setzt. Nun wiegt der Monteur 75kg und ich fahrfertig 105kg, sahnige 30kg Unterschied. Dann kommen noch verschiedene Setupvorlieben dazu, der eine mag viel Sag, der nächste weniger und straff.

Ich hoffe Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will!

Geh die Punkte aus dem Knack-Weg-Thread durch und schau was passiert. Leider kenne ich den Aufbau der DT Swiss LR nicht, kann / muss da das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden?


----------



## Montanez (19. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich den Aufbau der DT Swiss LR nicht, kann / muss da das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden?



Nein, da sind Industrielager drin. Entweder die laufen oder sie tun es nicht. Da kann nur getauscht werden. Nach vielen verschrammelten Shimano Konuslagern bin ich mittlerweile froh drüber, dass es so ist. Die halten bei mir einfach nicht lange...


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2012)

Na dann, wenn die LR leichtgängig, Geräuschlos und ohne Rattern laufen, sind die auch in Ordnung. Tip ins Blaue: Schaltung muss nachjustiert werden und ggf. die üblichen Verdächtigen (Knack-Weg-Thread) nachfetten.


----------



## San_Jager (19. Februar 2012)

ich hab vor ein paar Wochen auch das Problem an meinen neuen Rad gehabt aber das war schnell gelöst bin bei der ersten Tour erst mal richtig hingefallen mit dem Rad und schon war der frei lauf hin. Also auf keinen Fall Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (19. Februar 2012)

Falls das Rad noch nicht wieder im Karton ist, solltest Du (der TE) nochmal ein bißchen was probieren.
Denn es sind ja alle Teile neu, die sollten fehlerfrei sein. Die Kettenlänge hier http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm checken, ein bißchen an den diversen Einstellschrauben drehen (1/2/3... x nach links --> probieren - u.U. wieder zurück und dann andere Richtung --> probieren ...). Da kann dann auch keiner sagen, Du hättest unsachgemäß rumgedreht, wenn Du Dir deren Ausgangspositionen merkst. Wobei die Position der Rändelschrauben im Auslieferungszustand bei ROSE doch eh' keiner notariell beglaubigt festhält. Und dessen unbenommen ist es DEIN Rad für DEIN sauerverdientes Geld und da darfst DU ruhig mal ein bißchen drehen, ohne daß man DIR die Gewährleistung einschränkt. Es könnte ja auch klappen und ROSE hätte weniger Ärger/Arbeit!
Also nochmal ran an die Buletten!!!


----------



## zrider (23. Februar 2012)

Gibt es schon etwas neues? Hat der LRS-Wechsel etwas gebracht?


----------



## rene_gade81 (23. Februar 2012)

Bin noch auf Montage. melde mich aber das we


----------



## rene_gade81 (24. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will!
> 
> Geh die Punkte aus dem Knack-Weg-Thread durch und schau was passiert. Leider kenne ich den Aufbau der DT Swiss LR nicht, kann / muss da das Lagerspiel eingestellt werden?




1. ja ich weiß was du meinst !  

2. ich habe easton und will von chris die dt swiss lr einsetzen um zu schauen wie sie laufen. Wenn das knacken weg ist, kommt es wohl vom hinterrad und kann es genauer einschränken...


----------



## Montanez (24. Februar 2012)

Ich würde fast drauf schwören das es einer von meinen genannten Punkten ist. Das ist schnell gemacht. Das es am LRS liegt kann ich mit kaum vorstellen. An der Achse, ja, aber die braucht man nur fetten und wieder reinballern.


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

So ich mach mich ans Rad! Berichte dann heute im laufe des Tages!


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

So leute, folgendes... als ich vorhin mein hinterrad herausgenommen habe, viel mir die kassette samt freilaufkörper fast auf den boden, sprich die rutsche von der achse, ist das normal ?! Ich kenne das wenn nicht so... 

Dann kommt noch hinzu... als ich dann den lockring von der kassette gelöst habe, habe ich ein bauteil aus dem freulaufkörper gezogen... was ich gesehen habe, seht ihr anhand der bilder, hoffe sie sind groß genug ?! Wenn nicht und einer genauer was sehen will, schicke ich sie ihm per email... 

Ich bin iwie sprachlos, frage mich auch ob da alle leute mit 2 linken händen und alles voller daumen arbeiten ?!?!?! 

zu dem wurde ich auch noch voll unfreundlich von dem rose service mitarbeiter behandelt, er hat sich sogar mit nem kollegen über andere dinge noch unterhalten nebenbei... BOA !!! schade das ich nicht in der nähe wohne... hätten die verbal ne ohrfeige bekommen ! 

Schaut selbst... und ich hoffe da kommt auch mein " knacken " her ... 


Es fehlt richtig ein stück dort drin und es sind extreme druckstellen zu sehen ... sicher von der montage ?!!?


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2012)

Die Kassette ist mit dem Lockring von dem Freilaufkörper gerutscht oder der ganze Freilaufkörper? Das Ding in deiner Hand scheint nen Apater zu sein. Wenn da keine Schraubverbindung ist, kann es schon gut sein, dass der nur draufgesteckt wird und durch den Lockring zusammengehalten wird.


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

samt flreilaufkörper ist die kassette runter gerutscht und der " adapter " wie du ihn nennst, klemmt null mit dem lockring... der kommt noch gar nicht mal dran... ist luft zwischen dem bauteil und dem lock ring ... und es ist auch ein sechskant innen von ca. 20mm länge... so das die steckachse am ende bei 20mm keine führung hat, nur das gewinde vom rahmen quasi ... weißt wie ichs meine ?! 

Es ist auf jedenfall SEHR komisch alles... sogar alle fachwerkstätten bei uns haben so etwas noch  nie gesehen ...


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2012)

Bleibt wohl nur übrig das HR oder das Ganze Fahrrad zurück zu schicken. Ist wohl echt was bei der Monatge schief gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

Ja ich verpacke das HR und schicke es ein und hoffe das war nun der grund wieso es knackte. Habe sämtliche anderen teile gefettet, nachgezogen, nachgestellt etc. und es war immer noch da. Aber man sieht ja iwas passt da nicht und bin gespannt was die mir sagen werden ...


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich aber erst mal mit denen telefonieren. Nicht daß es dann heißt:
wir bräuchten bitte das ganze Rad!


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber erst mal mit denen telefonieren. Nicht daß es dann heißt:
> wir bräuchten bitte das ganze Rad!



vorhin habe ich angerufen und meinte zu denen was passierte, dann meinter er " schicken sie das HR rein " ... ich bin auch der meinung das ganze rad sollte hin... Denn vielleicht ist das jetzt nur ein anderer aufgetauchter fehler und hat gar nix mit dem knacken zu tun.

Ich rufe die montag noch einmal an ...


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2012)

Und /oder verlinke den Thread hier doch zusätzlich in einen von "rose versand" regelmäßig verfolgten Tread, z.b. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419344!


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

dort steht geschlossen ... hmmm kenne mich hier auch noch nicht so gut aus ...


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, wird aber hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490128 fortgesetzt!
Oder Du schreibst "rose versand" (als user) direkt an und verweist auf den Thread hier! Dann hättest Du einen "Schuldigen", sprich Ansprechpartner, auf den Du Dich berufen/hoffentlich verlassen könntest, da ja auch von DER Seite dann reges Interesse an einer einvernehmlichen Lösung (hoffentlich) besteht bzw. bestehen sollte!


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

ja das werde ich auch mal machen ... werde von der rose HP den link mal senden und mal schauen was bei rauskommen wird ! Oh man... soviel stress mag ich echt nicht ... Aber ist wohl nicht nur bei mir so... Höre viele und wenn man hier vor ort in einen laden geht, lachen sie nur schmutzig und ich habe eig. echt viel von rose gehalten........


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2012)

Naja, es gibt auch viele ROSE-Besitzer, die zufrieden sind und das halt nicht posten. Ich denke, im Schnitt gibt es mit deren Bikes nicht mehr Probleme als bei vielen anderen Herstellern!

Und laß' sie doch lachen, ist ja klar, warum! Am Ende wirst Du der letzte sein, der lacht, und der tut das bekanntlich am besten!


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch viele ROSE-Besitzer, die zufrieden sind und das halt nicht posten. Ich denke, im Schnitt gibt es mit deren Bikes nicht mehr Probleme als bei vielen anderen Herstellern!
> 
> Und laß' sie doch lachen, ist ja klar, warum! Am Ende wirst Du der letzte sein, der lacht, und der tut das bekanntlich am besten!




HEHE... Ja ich dachte mir auch nur der neid... Als ich mit dem rad reinkam haben sie ganz schön augen gemacht... Aber als sie dann wussten wieso ich da bin, schmunzelten sie halt nur... 

Naja egal jetzt ... Gut das ihr ein wenig ruhe in meinen kopf bringen könnt ! 

Halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden ... Aber das rad kann frühestens erst next WE abgeholt werden, weil ich unter der woche leider nicht da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (26. Februar 2012)

Mach Dir mal wegen dem Defekt keinen Streß. Hast ja Garantie usw. 


Auch ein endsteurer BMW kann gleich nach dem Kauf mit nem Defekt in der Werkstatt landen. 
Du hattest halt einfach nur bissl Pech. 

Dein Grinsen im Gesicht wird aber umso größer sein, wenn Du das erste Mal mit dem funktionierenden Jimbo durch den Wald pflügst!!  

War bei mir gestern auch so, auch wenn ein Großteil unserer Trails total vereist war.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (26. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, war bei Deinem 2012 Jimbo die Unterrohr Schutzfolie dabei??


----------



## rene_gade81 (26. Februar 2012)

Nein war keine dabei... Klare ich auch noch!


----------



## rene_gade81 (3. März 2012)

Heute habe ich mit rose den termin auf di. gelegt, da wird das bike  abgeholt und hoffe das wenn es wieder bei mir ist, endlich läuft ! 

Ich werde nun die easton havoc laufräder gegen die mavic crossmax SX  ( 2012 ) tauschen. Bin über die führung der steckachse bei den havoc  echt enttäuscht. Denn der adapter für die 142mm, hat auf den letzten 30-35mm auf der ritzelseite keine führung... dort befindet sich ein 12 mm sechskant und der kommt nicht ansatzweise an die steckachse.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (3. März 2012)

Da hab ich mit meinen Steckachsen ja noch Glück gehabt.
Heut, nach der 3. Ausfahrt mit´m Onkel war plötzlich vorne was locker.
Dachte der Steuersatz isses oder die Gabel.

Aber es haben sich beide Steckachsen gelockert. Sollte ich wohl besser öfters kontrollieren  .

Hoffentlich gekommst Du Dein Bike bald wieder!


----------



## piilu (3. März 2012)

Bei Mavic lockern sich die Naben leider recht häufig, dank des Tollen Werkzeuges wird das nachziehen immer zur Herausforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2012)

Locktide....


----------



## piilu (3. März 2012)

Muss ich mal ausprobieren, ermal irgendwie die Lager tauschen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (4. März 2012)

Locktide hab ich. Mußte damit allerdings bisher NUR meine Luftschraubenmitnehmer in meinem 1,2 Kilowatt E-Motor Modellflugzeug sichern 

Gut das manches von einem auf´s Andere Hobby übertragbar ist


----------



## rene_gade81 (10. März 2012)

soooo meine rose rider  mein bike ist wieder da ... PER EXPRESS heute gekommen ... DANKE ROSE ! 

Es wurde die kette getauscht und schaltung nachgestellt ... es war ein herstellungsfehler in der kette, daher kam das knacke......ohne worte ! 

Also in dem sinne... hals und beinbruch ab jetzt


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2012)

Herstellungsfehler in der Kette? Gut, kann evtl. passieren, hört sich tendenziell aber 
eher nach 'ner Ausrede an. Wie dem auch sei, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## rene_gade81 (10. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Herstellungsfehker? Gut, kann evtl. passieren, hört sich tendenziell aber
> eher nach 'ner Ausrede an. Wie dem auch sei, viel Spaß damit!





... dazu möchte ich halt nix sagen ! 
Ich erinnere einfach nur daran, das mir die kassette einfach von der achse mit freilaufkörper gerutscht ist, als ich das HR rausgenommen habe ! Zu dem war der lock ring nur handfest und das lager im freilaufkörper hatte druckstellen ...


----------



## Montanez (10. März 2012)

Ach ja, wens interessiert: Bin gerade zufällig über den Testbericht vom aktuellen Jimbo aus der aktuellen Freeride gestolpert. 
Fazit (wie bei fast allen bike Zeitschriften): Nichts was man nicht erwartet hätte. Aber seht selbst: http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/fr01_12_060_test_k1.pdf


----------



## rene_gade81 (10. März 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Ach ja, wens interessiert: Bin gerade zufällig über den Testbericht vom aktuellen Jimbo aus der aktuellen Freeride gestolpert.
> Fazit (wie bei fast allen bike Zeitschriften): Nichts was man nicht erwartet hätte. Aber seht selbst: http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/fr01_12_060_test_k1.pdf




auch wenn ich nun echt " ärger " hatte... aber finde das bike einfach nur TOP ! 
Aber ist schon n " netter " bericht ! ))


----------



## piilu (10. März 2012)

Würde mich mal interessieren ob solche Zeitschriften das mit den 180mm Federweg ironisch oder tatsächlich ernst meinen


----------



## jonalisa (10. März 2012)

Irgenwie ein Widerspruch zu der seit Jahren am Jimbo kritisierten zu hohen Front.

Interessehalber möchte ich wissen, wie die anderen Bikes im Test abgeschnitten haben?!

Wahrscheinlich Trek als Sieger, oder?

Es wurde zwar das 7er getestet, wäre aber Werbung für das 9er zumal das bei gleicher Ausstattung 2000 mehr als das Jimbo kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (10. März 2012)

Die einzig mich interessierenden Fakten sind, dass der Hinterbau 170 statt 160mm hat (meine das auch schon mal über die alten Rahmen gelesen zu haben in Tests. Kann das jemand bestätigen?) und das der Lenkwinkel ein Grad flacher ist als angegeben, also 66°. 
Hat das jemand mal nachgemessen? Der Rahmen wurde doch nicht groß verändert bis auf die Umwerferaufnahme und das Tretlager oder?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. März 2012)

Den Menschen, die sich ein Trek mit gleicher Ausstattung für 2000,-  mehr kaufen, geht es auch nicht um die Technik allein  
Denen kannst Du nicht mit Preis/Leistung kommen 

Das is wie mit´m IPhone. Wer Eier hat, braucht kein EiPhone 

Hab meinen Onkel gestern auch mal bisschen mehr fliegen lassen. Mein erster Drop aus 1 Meter. Und ziemlich verwurzelte steile Abfahrt. 
Meinung meines Bikekollegen:

"Man sieht schon, das dir das Bike passt, so schnell wie Du da gerade runtergefahren bist" 

Mir passt die hohe Front extrem gut. Hab sogar noch alle 25mm Spacer drin. So hab ich nen chillige Position mit viel Übersicht übers Gelände.

Wieviel Restfederweg habt ihr bei Drops am Dämpfer übrig. Bei mir waren´s 2 mm.


----------



## Montanez (11. März 2012)

Das hängt schwer davon ab wie straff das Fahrwerk eingestellt ist, wie hoch der Drop ist, wie gut die Landung gebaut ist (soweit nicht ins flat) und wie gut man springt 
Nen richtig schön geshapeten Drop im Park würd ich dir auch mitm Hardtail springen, ins Flat nur sehr bedingt...das ist auf dauer zu teuer


----------



## jonalisa (11. März 2012)

So seh ich das auch. Proleten brauchen halt nen teuren Schlitten um damit anzugeben. Ist wie mit den deutschen Autos. Kosten meiner Meinung nach auch zuviel. Preis/Leistung steht da in keiner Relation.
Der Onkel ist ein super Rad, das wusste ich aber schon vor diesem Test.


----------



## psycho82 (11. März 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob solche Zeitschriften das mit den 180mm Federweg ironisch oder tatsächlich ernst meinen



Dann frag mal den User Bikulus der fährt ebenfalls eine 180er Talas in seinem Onkel http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8946992&postcount=794

Ist halt ne nette Methode den Lenkwinkel nochmals um -1° zu verändern, da die Gabel eine 2 cm längere Einbauhöhe hat. Der Lenkwinkel war auch der Grund warum ich in meine Alutech Fanes eine 180mm Totem RC2DH Coil verbaut habe und keine 160mm oder 170mm Lyrik.

Die längere Gabel hat also schon ihre Begründung, ob man den Lenkwinkel um -1° benötigt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und hängt mit Sicherheit auch von den eigenen Vorlieben ab!

Gruß

Benny


----------

